# Motor For Power Feed



## Jeff May (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a Hedwick vertical mill.
The quills power feed has never worked on it.
The internals are totally destroyed. However, I can still engage the feed and use the handwheel to feed the quill.
I had an idea to possibly attach some type of "drive" motor to the side of the head and make a drive of sorts.
My question is,
What type of motor should I try to find?
I was thinking of a variable speed reversing type motor with a small cogged belt drive setup.
I am hoping I can get ideas and suggestions on here as to what I can look for as far as the motor goes.
Thanks,
Jeff in Hagerstown


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 13, 2015)

maybe a stepper motor and a single axis controller???
it would simplify the geartrain/powertransmission/belt-train
but make the electrical side a little more demanding...


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 13, 2015)

A small DC gear motor with a gear belt drive. That would be cheap and do the job.


----------



## Kernbigo (Dec 14, 2015)

should be able to find a dc motor on ebay


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 14, 2015)

planetary drive dc


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with Mike. Stepper is the way to go.


----------



## Jeff May (Dec 14, 2015)

OK guys,
Thanks for the info on the motors.
Here is the BIG problem...
I have very limited experience and knowledge of these motors.
I had to google  "stepper" motor just to know what they were.
I did look at stepper and dc motors on ebay.
I haven't a clue what type or size to purchase let alone wire it once I get it.
I'm thinking the dc types would be the easiest to wire for variable speeds and reversing.
I realize the stepper motors will do the same, only I'm concerned about the electronics of the whole thing.
So,
I'm asking along with what type of motor to purchase but help also in directing me to sites or individuals that may be able to help me.
Again,
Thanks for all the input.
Jeff


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 15, 2015)

A small DC gearmotor would be the easiest to wire up.  I would think that 15RPM or less would suffice, around 300 oz/in or about 3.5  Kg/cm.

Ebay would be a good place to start, they have many DC gearmotors and many small PWM controllers.  If you get a 12V motor, the power supply could be a used car battery and a small battery charger.  Then it's just a matter of building a mount and getting some kind of a drive system figured out.

I think you at the correct place for some help with this, we'll take you through it step by step if needed.  
.
.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 15, 2015)

Jeff---another maybe simpler rout that I would try would be an air motor----there you would have your variable speed and power by a simple valve on the exhaust side and all you would need is an air compressor---Just another route to get away from electrical---Dave


----------



## juiceclone (Dec 15, 2015)

I think an airmotor speed would vary in use too much? plus no reverse?  Steppers are great, but when u get to more powerful/useful sizes the motor and drive electronics become expensive.  A dc motor with an eBay controller and reverse switch would work ok.  I added one to my mill with a cog belt, and have no problem with it.  (helped having the "junk" around to start with)


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 15, 2015)

An automotive windshield wiper motor. Low tpm and high torque due to the worm gear final drive. 12 volt dc, and its already capable of high and low speeds.
It has a 3-4 hole mounting system, with a low profile bounus.
I would bet you could pick one up for cheap at a wrecking yard.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 15, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> An automotive windshield wiper motor.


  Yeah, I picked up one from a 2000 Ford Windstar today, $30.00.  it has two speed, (I think 20 and 40 RPM, not sure). it's reversible (with a 3 pole 2 throw switch and can be speed controlled. . I'm building a mount for the head of my PM25, when that's done adapt my X drive to one. I now have a window crank motor in the X drive, it wants to quit when it gets warm.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 15, 2015)

juiceclone said:


> I think an airmotor speed would vary in use too much? plus no reverse?



controlled speed of air motors is no problem and air motors are instantly reversible with a simple valve---if you look at the self feed drills you can see that they are very accurately controlled by simple switches---I agree with you that having supplies on hand can help you in your method of path to take on solving problems---mine is just an idea to think on-------Dave


----------

